# Fly Rod for a Child



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey everyone, my brother and his family live in Pensacola (where I grew up) and I am going to be moving back there for a year or two in a couple months. My nephew is going to be 7 by then and I want to get him out to do a little fishing as my brother is not much a fan of fishing. Personally I quite like to fly fish and will be heading to some of my favorite spots when I get back so the plan is to take him with me and give him a little crash course to gauge his interest. I thought that it would be good for me to purchase a nice youth rod for him to use; they shouldn't be too expensive ( or at least I hope) and that will push him a little bit to actually give it a go. 

Can anyone recommend some good youth fly fishing rods? I want to get something that will be easy for him to use and hopefully last a couple years until he needs a larger rod, that is if he ends up enjoying himself. Last time I visited we went and did some old fashion fishing in a pond with a bucket of maggots and he seemed to like it, I thought this time we could try out fly fishing and see if he enjoys that or if we should just keep on going to the pond at my Dad's house. Thanks for all the advice you can offer 

I took a look at some of the used goods websites that we have in the UK and found some good fly rods for kids listen on http://www.for-sale.co.uk/fly-rods. I had to look through quite a few to find a good one for my nephew but I ended up finding some Tenkara rods for less than half of what they are brand new. Might have to plan out how I fit it in my bag or possibly send it over first but I think my nephew will love it and we should have some good bonding time together at the ponds out back. Thanks for all the advice and not giving me any grief about it!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe start him on a Tenkara rod just to get the fundamentals down. I bet he'd have a blast catching pinfish on one. Throw a little piece of shrimp on a hook and hang on... https://www.tenkararodco.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

For a young kid, cheap combo. There's lots-o-them out there. 
Here's one. 
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pflueger-8-freshwater-fly-rod-and-reel-combo#repChildCatid=11306


----------



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

Dunt said:


> Maybe start him on a Tenkara rod just to get the fundamentals down. I bet he'd have a blast catching pinfish on one. Throw a little piece of shrimp on a hook and hang on... http://www.tenkararodco.com/collections/frontpage


I do like the look of those and they seem like pretty good rods to get him into it. A little expensive though, if I see a used on I would have to jump on it for sure. 



kanaka said:


> For a young kid, cheap combo. There's lots-o-them out there.
> Here's one.
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pflueger-8-freshwater-fly-rod-and-reel-combo#repChildCatid=11306


That seems like a good rod. Great price, some good pieces in the box and even a knot tying guide. Good size too, I just hope that it doesn't look to 'boring' for him. You know how kids can be haha. 

Thanks for the links guys, going to take some time and think about it!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

FishingForFood said:


> I do like the look of those and they seem like pretty good rods to get him into it. A little expensive though, if I see a used on I would have to jump on it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me check. I should have a small 5 or 6 weight panfish outfit that is either 6 1\2 or 7 feet long, perfect for a kid to learn with. If I can find it, you are welcome to it.


----------



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

That would be awesome, thank you. I am still in the UK and will not be coming over for another couple months but will keep that in mind


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishing, sorry, but while I was digging around for it, my ex told me she gave it to her nephew.


----------



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

No problem, thanks for taking a look. Glad it went to someone to use instead of the trash  I might take a look online and see if I can find any used rods that Dunt or Kanaka posted.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you're in the UK, there should be fly combos there at reasonable prices too. Look used also. 
Plus, I remember seeing cheap bamboo rods in a flyfishing mag, Trout and Salmon, might be great wallhangers. Heck, if they're still cheap, I'll buy one off you to mount a old metal reel on.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bass Pro has some really nice youth specific fly rods: 

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/white-river-fly-shop-cricket-fly-rod

Looks like they're on sale now for $25.

We had one for my son, but he never took to fly casting. I gave it away years ago, but I remember it being a really nice casting rod. Seems like I did put a heavier weight line on it that it was rated for - I still have that 6 wt line and use it on my 6 wt setup. I'm thinking it was SA Mastery or something like that, nothing too expensive.

Get on eBay and buy one of those cheap Chinese reels that are already spooled with fly line and backing - you can find some bargains well under $20.

I've got one that I bought for a bamboo rod that I restored and I've caught a nice red with it and it did well. I chose to go extremely cheap because I was only going to use that bamboo rod one time before it became a museum piece.


----------



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

Yea I am going to take a look at some used fly rods I think, I always like finding something that has had some love put into it. There are some sites that I have been trawling on for a while; might contact some sellers later tonight and go meet up with them on the weekend.


----------



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

Check this echo out. Lifetime warranty on a youth rod!


http://echoflyfishing.com/project/echogecko/


----------

